# Stain Remover



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids market wethers decided to get all dirty last night in their stall!  They have some ugly stains. 

Someone had mentioned using Cowboy Magic, is it the green spot remover stuff? Our feed store has that and we are going there today to get feed. Otherwise I think she said they have Orvis. 

Otherwise anything I can try from Walmart? I don't have any time to go anywhere else & the kids are showing them tomorrow.

I have Quic Silver shampoo, but it won't work on these stains.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep the green stuff. Get the stain pretty wet, spray in Cowboy Magic & let sit for 5 minutes or so before rinse.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nancy, do you think it will work on blue kote stains? Just curious... nothing else seems to works except for cutting it off lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Nancy! We're heading to the feedstore now, so I'll pick up a bottle.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dani good question, you can always try. Be sure to let us know.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm all for expirements! I'll pick some up to try it and post back.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My mom has good results with Resolve (used to be Spray n Wash). That stuff gets anything out! You can also try peroxide, but it can bleach ********.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> My mom has good results with Resolve (used to be Spray n Wash). That stuff gets anything out! You can also try peroxide, but it can bleach ********.


Thanks! I do have resolve in the cabinet! I may have to take some out to experiment with it!

I picked up some Cowboy Magic Greenspot at the feed store today, so hopefully that will take care of the hideous stain lol I should take a before/after pic, but honestly don't think I'll have time.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Resolve? Can you use that on goats?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The Cowboy Magic greenspot worked pretty well, didn't get the whole stain off, but definitely made it look better!

Of course I bought a new bottle of Quic Silver shampoo to use and that made their backs turn off color/black! OMG really? lol The other bottle never did that and we applied it the same way <a tiny drop in a wet sponge, lather and apply rubbing quickly and rinsing>. The old bottle was 2yo, maybe this one hasn't aged enough yet? lol


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I have been having trouble with getting iodine out of my goats hair! I have a shampoo called Bright Lights that is supposed to get out all stains by it doesn't work on iodine! The only way to get it off is to shave it off! Suggestions?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dawn dish liquid. Let it lather up and acouple sit for a few minutes then rinse well. I don't like bright lights... it never worked well for me. Other whitening shampoos did ok though. I still prefer.dawn with okay in it and condition every.other wash. I always spray with show sheen as well.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

